# Profiteering



## conarb (Mar 26, 2017)

Apparently there is a huge profit involved in transporting disabled people.


			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> Shiv D. Kumar, of Dublin, was the sole shareholder and president of a transportation company catering to disabled people called A-Paratransit, Inc. when he underreported the company’s gross receipts by more than $4.6 million, the U.S. Attorney’s Office announced in a news release Friday.
> 
> Kumar pleaded guilty before a federal judge in Oakland on Friday to one felony count of “making and subscribing false U.S. corporation income tax returns,” prosecutors said. He faces up to three years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000 at his sentencing hearing scheduled for July 7.
> 
> Authorities said Kumar filed false corporate tax returns that underreported the company’s gross receipts by $2,229,216 and $2,412,435, causing a tax loss of $1,584,055.¹



Wonder how many short buses he has to make that kind of money? 

In other news the University of Calfiornia has put up 20,000 classes for free online, but the DOJ has made them take them down:



			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> BERKELEY — UC Berkeley will restrict public access to much of its online course content for a variety of practical reasons, Vice Chancellor Cathy Koshland announced this week.
> 
> The action by the campus is supposed to partially address a recent investigation by the U.S. Department of Justice that found the university in violation of Title II of the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> ...



So nobody can benefit from a free educational service if everybody can't benefit.



¹ http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/03...atransit-company-owner-hid-millions-from-irs/

² http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/03/22/uc-berkeleys-yanked-videos-archived-on-alternative-site/


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 27, 2017)

Fair is fair, once educated they can work, no?


----------



## steveray (Mar 27, 2017)

I'll do 3 years for $1.5million a year.....


----------



## conarb (Mar 27, 2017)

steveray said:


> I'll do 3 years for $1.5million a year.....



Go buy a few short buses and haul retarded kids around, looks like you can make a few million a year, don't get greedy though, just remember to pay your taxes.  Why be a building inspector or CASp when the government pays so handsomely to drive buses around? 

 For years there has been all kinds of talk about putting famous professors' courses online for free so all could be educated, there are several university based systems now up where even 'lesser' colleges could incorporated into their courses, now this is being stopped by disability activists, "I can't see to watch the monitor so you can't get to see it either" kind of thinking.  A Stanford computer science professor put on up for free and his course  was watched by 700,000 people worldwide, mostly in China.



			
				Stanford said:
			
		

> Stanford Engineering professors are offering three of the school’s most popular computer science courses for free online this fall, and at the same time launching an experiment that could transform the way online education is delivered.
> 
> The professors are taking technologies designed to enhance learning for Stanford students and extending them to a broad online audience. They are delivering lectures as short, interactive video clips that allow students to progress at their own pace through course materials. They are offering live quizzes with instant feedback.  And they are testing new technologies that allow students to rank questions that should be posed to the instructors.
> 
> ...



There has even been talk about all universality education being free online so everybody could get a free Stanford degree, then only a few would be invited to the campus to interact with professors, but I guess the ADA is going to kill all of this, they say problems with vision, hearing, and keyboard dexterity.



¹ http://news.stanford.edu/news/2011/august/online-computer-science-081611.html


----------

